# Dell Inspiron 1521 Laptop Windows Vista



## ksp672 (Jan 14, 2008)

I have the above computer which has ATI Radeon X1270 video. After getting rid of Vista and installing XP I have two areas left as problems.
1. PCI Device
2. SM Bus Controller

The above computer has the following:
Dell 1521, AMD Turion 64x2 Dual-Core Mobile technology TL-50 Processor(1.6GHZ)
120G HARD DRIVE, 5400RPM
15.4 WXGA TL LCD, INSP 1521
1GB,DDR2,667MHZ,2 DIMM
56 WHR,6-CELL,LION,PRIM BATT
8X DVD+/-RW DL
ATI RADEON XPRESS1270,1521

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated as Dell's website has no useful information.
thanks in advance.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
Welcome to the forum.
The SM Bus Controller should be the Chipset. I will need your service tag to identify the specs of your model. It maybe an ATI or Intel chipset.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## ksp672 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. My Service Tag is JMHV5F1.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Ksp672,
According to your service tag you have a Radeon Xpress 1250
Did you install the catylast Driver? Here is a link:

http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/integrated-xp

Some downgrades will not allow the Catalyst driver to install (They will error)
Let me know if you run into problems.
Thanks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Airborne2182,
I usually do not like helping people using a common thread. I will try to direct my comments to KSP672. I do not want to get into a situation where it may cause confusion. If you need help in the future, please POST your own thread. In this case
you have the same Card,
Go to this link:
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/integrated-xp
Try to download the Cataylst Driver. If it errors on install let me know.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## ksp672 (Jan 14, 2008)

Sir, I downloaded the software and upon installing I receive an error " Setup did not find a driver compatible with your current hardware or operating system. Setup will now exit."


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Ksp672,
Try this. Download the SouthBridge driver first of this link:
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/integratedip-xp
Reboot and install the Display driver ONLY off the same link.
Some Systems (like toshiba and Sony) will only install these drivers and not the Catalyst. Remember you down graded, I can not guarantee the results.
Let me know how you make out.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## ksp672 (Jan 14, 2008)

Sir, thanks for the info. After having completed download and installation I am now left only with an undetermined pci device.

I downloaded the South Bridge driver and the Display Driver Only.

Is there anyway to determine what device it has detected and so I can locate software for it?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Can you give me a full view screen shot of the device manager (open all devices). I am thinking it maybe a media card reader or a webcam.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## ksp672 (Jan 14, 2008)

Sir, here is a screen shot, I hope this works. I used a program called snagit, 30 day trial to get the screen shot.
If not I can send via email if thats a better solution.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hmm, I do not see the modem driver. That maybe it. You could try the Vista one. I will do a little research and get back to you. I will be gone for about an hour if you could hold on I will be back.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

OK,
Try this driver:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=20&fileid=195675
Its for a Vostros model, but should work for your unit.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## ksp672 (Jan 14, 2008)

Sir, this appears to be the missing pci device but I cannot get the computer to install the modem driver. I've tried the one you indicated plus another one that is on the dell website plus I tried the vista driver that came on a cd just for the heck of it. None of them recognizes a modem driver upon installation. 

when Vista is installed it does have the modem category with the driver installed.

so I guess that means that the modem is ok and should be recognized by the xp driver installation software.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Did you try this driver (Follow instructions)
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=20&fileid=195675

Did you run the download and did it extract to a folder C: Dell>Drivers>R147115
Try a manual install
Right Click on the PCI in the device manager, Update driver and direct it to search for this folder
What errors are you getting?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## ksp672 (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes Sir, I had tried that but I tried it again. the error message is that 
CANNOT INSTALL THIS HARDWARE

the hardware was not installed because the wizard cannot find the necessary software.

BUT I can navigate to the R147115 directory and the software is in fact there. 

Broadband will be used totally, can I just disable the device and carry on or is that a viable option.

I hate to keep taking up your time on this I know you must be busy with other problems.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hmm, Just wondering Have you done a Full MicroSoft update on this unit?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## ksp672 (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes Sir, If I understand your question I have installed SP3.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Ksp672,
Its no problem trying to resolve this issue. I am here to help. If you are still willing so am I. 
Lets see if this will work:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=20&fileid=197457
Download and install. Double check the install procedure.
Thanks
Bill
PS- You can call me Bill if you wish.


----------



## ksp672 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Bill, I tried that with the same results. I think this is a computer that will not accept anything less than Vista although I think Vista is less than XP.

The owner has decided to learn Vista and hope for the best. I really wanted to stay with it but she purchased this thing new and her desire to start using it out weighed me succeeding with Windows XP. 

I want to thank you for your considerable time and effort, I would not have gotten as far as we did if you had not gave all of your support. I really feel we would have succeeded eventually if given more time.

thanks again,
joe(ksp672)


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Sorry we could not get the modem up and running. It may have been something in the BIOS (Vista) whitch you should not downgrade. It is just Dell sells laptops with XP installed (Under small business). Maybe your client can return this one for an XP system already install. I own 2 Dell Vostros models (1500/1000) both new and have XP. The 1500 ran $799.00 and the 1000 ran $599.00. 
Sorry,
Bill


----------



## ksp672 (Jan 14, 2008)

Bill

I have to see her again tomorrow and I will advise her of what you said. Thats a good idea about getting another one.

You were a great help and have absolutely nothing to be sorry for.

thanks again, your help was much appreciated.

joe


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

THanks Joe,
I Tried, Downgrading is tough (BIOS), but I can not reccomend down grading the BIOS.
Although I am not sure that was the problem. You or you client can always PM me and I will assist in anyway I can.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Dusten04 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Go Back To Vista*

hey i am about 15, i was offerd a job with Geek Squad this summer after school, so just because i am new to this site doesn't mean i am new to computers.

Now your computer, i have the same one, you can't reinstall the video card after you have put XP on it, i have tried. You have to go back to Vista, If you can find a driver for it on Xp, you are lucky. what i would do is reinstall vista on the same Partion, so when you boot it gives you an option. Thats what I do. So that way you can play games on vista or do what ever you want with that, and if you need to work you can go to XP if that is what you are used to.


----------

